# Pictures of my JMC and CW



## poolboy1 (Apr 3, 2011)

My other bike Addiction.... BMX


----------



## Yardsaleman (Apr 4, 2011)

I love that mini


----------



## ericbaker (Apr 4, 2011)

looks like a standard 20" with a bunch of cruisers... bitchin bikes!~


----------



## ericbaker (Apr 5, 2011)

or maybe its a 16" and some 20s... guh now i m all confused.

nope stickin with cruisers


----------



## MartyW (Apr 5, 2011)

Those are some great looking bikes!


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you!  The small blue one is a JMC rare riders only PIT bike and the rest are 24 inch. I am getting ready to build my final cruiser in the next month. I am building a 24 inch JMC black with chrome forks and NOS graphites.... I will post pictures when i'm done.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 6, 2011)

Awesome JMC's cruisers!!!!!


----------

